# sears craftsman dgt6000 pdf manual?



## slyck (Jun 27, 2007)

Does any one know where I can download a PDF version of the Owners Manual for the Sears Craftsman DGT6000 garden tractor?

I bought mine back in the summer of 2004, and I believe the model number is 917.276120. It has a 27HP Kohler Command with a 54" deck, (three blades).

Any help or suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## Dhamal (Sep 10, 2007)

best bet is ebay.. good luck..


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

I can "kind of help"-
Go to-
http://www.m-and-d.com/parts.html
Click on- Illustrated parts diagrams....
Click on- Click Here for.....
Select Electrolux home products from the menu on the upper left.
tractors, 2004
Pick one in which the last 2 numbers of the model# are 54.
There are 2 choices.
The bad news is these 2 are equipped with Briggs, but you'll find MANY of the parts are the same# on the rest of the tractor.
You can compare diagrams vs Sears.


----------

